# Spanish on the fly



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

What is the best way to incorporate a short leader to catch Spanish on the fly? Will it effect the cast?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use a 6-8" piece of #3 single strand attached via Albright knot. Keep a wire straightener handy.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

splice in about 4" of the lightest 7-strand wire you can find, the flexibility of 7-strand will not affect your cast. use long-shanked flies for extra bite protection. if the fish are skittish, ditch the wire and splice in some 40lb flouro...youll loose more fish, but its better than not hooking up at all


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^ I also use 40lb mono or fluoro a lot and only swap to wire if completely necessary.

Another good material is AFW Micro Supreme. Very kink resistant and can be tied with basic knots but more expensive.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would imagine like Spanish do they will hit most anything. Maybe a bucktail fly with some flash?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

As long as you rip the retrieve! Remember to match the hatch, early season spanish are feeding on really small stuff.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

So tie a small glass minnow or ly looking fly. Spanish sometimes will hit anything moving fast. Sometimes they can be picky though.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Lemme rephrase; "..really, really small stuff." You ever chase bobos when the're feeding on "white snot"? Fly about that size, about a midge size, #8-10 hook?

Maybe just snip off the stuff off a sabiki rig.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sparsely tied Clousers in #4 with some SF blend mixed in. Keep it simple with Spanish and don't be afraid of some epoxy


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Sparsely tied Clousers in #4 with some SF blend mixed in. Keep it simple with Spanish and don't be afraid of some epoxy


Chris, got anything like that in the store- if not, maybe make a few up for us.... you know I don't mind paying!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have some similar ones at the store and I can tie a few special ones for you


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Where is your store I'm new to fly fishing and won't even be in the area till mid April.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's in Orange Beach


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

nathan70 said:


> Where is your store I'm new to fly fishing and won't even be in the area till mid April.


Canal Rd, OB- click on the link below for a map

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?...-87.787173&spn=0.706742,1.234589&source=embed


----------

